

Introduction to Analytics: Funnel Analysis - trefn
http://blog.mixpanel.com/2009/06/introduction-to-analytics-funnel-analysis/

======
SwellJoe
OK, so this isn't related to your blog post, but I clicked over to MixPanel,
and checked out pricing. Is my math wrong, or would your pricing mean that I'd
be paying $126.50 per _month_ for just one of my sites (with 160k monthly
pageviews)? That's even more than hosting the site costs. Seems a little
steep, unless I'm not your target audience? It kinda seems like my kind of
site would be exactly your audience, as we are a site that sells things, and
doesn't trade on high traffic and so the funnel definitely matters to us.

~~~
catch23
Agreed. The price seems too high for most startups to bother with, unless
you're well funded. Maybe there should be a flat rate thing?

~~~
suhail
One thing to think about is that we don't charge at all for a certain amount
of requests.

For some, you might simply blow through that. Happy to hear your feedback on
what you think is reasonable.

